# Systemd

## Garrappachc

Ostatnio sobie czytałem: http://osnews.pl/dlaczego-systemd-czyli-systemd-kontra-reszta-swiata/

Stawiał to ktoś? Działa to to w ogóle? Właśnie sobie kompiluję, zdam relację jak to działa.

----------

## Garrappachc

No więc tak, u mnie system wstał z init=/bin/systemd. Uruchamia się dużo szybciej, bo niecałe 14 sekund (do gdm'a), podczas gdy openrc wstawał ~20 s. Rzuciłem się na głęboką wodę i wywaliłem openrc. Trzeba będzie jakiegoś tutka znaleźć jak pisać skrypty startowe dla systemd. Póki co nie mam dla jacka, którego wrzuciłem do autostartu gnome'a oraz dla ddclient, którym się, w swoim czasie, zajmę. Uruchamia się ciekawie, bo moduły jądra przeplatają się z kolejnymi demonami. Natomiast output pozostawia wiele do życzenia. Nie mówię tutaj o kolorkach, ale jakoś to ubrać by się przydało. Jak puściłem przy boocie fsck, to info o tym było na środku ekranu, a niżej outputy kolejnych trzech usług, które równolegle się zdążyły uruchomić. Jeszcze nie sprawdzałem automount'a, bo nie mam akurat pendrive'a pod ręką, ale wszystko w swoim czasie.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ale nie ma w portage więc gentoo-way odpada. Trzeba by rzeźbić.

----------

## Garrappachc

```
layman -a systemd
```

Tylko najnowszy udev się nie kompiluje, ale 164-r2 już tak.

----------

## Dagger

Obecnie wszystko dziala dobrzez z systemd.

Jezeli chcecie sprobowac, polecam dodac systemd overlay. Tam na bierzaca sa dodawane pakiety.

Juz niedlugo systemd powinien byc dodany do portage tree.

Czas bootowania jest dosc imponujacy:

```
dmesg | grep finished

[    6.747565] systemd[1]: Startup finished in 2s 978ms 720us (kernel) + 3s 593ms 566us (userspace) = 6s 572ms 286us.

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Jako naczelny systemd hater pozwole sobie wrzucic linka - http://monolight.cc/2011/05/the-systemd-fallacy/

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jako naczelny systemd hater pozwole sobie wrzucic linka - http://monolight.cc/2011/05/the-systemd-fallacy/

 

+1

----------

## Jacekalex

Mnie przed systemd powstrzymuje jeden z autorów + moje doświadczenia z Pulseaudio.

Jeśli Systemd ma działać tak, jak Pulseaudio, to ja wolę 2 tygodnie system uruchamiać  :Wink: 

Zwłąszcza, że gdybym się wziął do roboty z Openrc, to mógłbym jeszcze obniżyć start systemu z około 10-12 sekund (gdm - wstaje z runlevelu boot) o jakąś sekudnę czy dwie.

Tylko mi się po prostu nie chce  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Tue Jun 14, 2011 9:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

@Jacekalex na Ubuntu Pulseaudio działa całkiem sprawnie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> @Jacekalex na Ubuntu Pulseaudio działa całkiem sprawnie 

 

Jak ja miałem Ubuntu, to właśnie je wdrażali  :Wink: 

A jakbym dzisiaj chciał skonfigurować na PA +gstreamer-pulse, że np Skype ma isć przez bramkę voip-usb, a reszta systemu na głośniki?

W Ubuntu 11.04 PA działa rewelacyjnie, ale taki drobiazg jest niewykonalny, bo bez gst-pulse gnome nie umiał korzystać z PA, a gst-pulse blokuje normalne wyjscie na alsę.

Ciekawe, czemu z Jack-audio nie ma takich cyrków choć sam serwer jest 50 razy lepszy od Pulse?

I dlaczego w tymże Ubuntu Jack zawsze przechwytuje wszystkie sygnały idące na wyjście alsa, a Pulse tylko czasami, w zalezności od pogody?

Poszukaj na foum Ubuntu hasła "Mikrofon w Skype"

Polecam też uwadze:

Około 682,000 wyników (0.24 s) 

Jak na "całkiem sprawnie", to wynik też jest całkiem sprawny  :Razz: 

To by było na tyle

 :Wink: Last edited by Jacekalex on Wed Jan 04, 2012 12:43 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Pryka

Wiesz... ja tam skypa nie używam bo mi to cudo do niczego nie jest potrzebne, a mikrofon głośniki i słuchawki na Ubuntu mojej kobiety działają z kopyta więc jakoś się specjalnie nie spinam  :Smile: 

I nie zagłębiam w struktury budowli z tektury, jakakolwiek by ona nie była potrafi zrobić to czego od niej wymagam.

----------

